# Tiny bird



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The wildlife center gave me yesterday a tiny little bird, the size of half my thumb. I am not sure what it is, most likely a dove and from the tiny size I am guessing a mourning dove. Anyways, I am terrified to handle and feed this tiny creature. I have no idea how much and how often to feed. So far I have given him one drop of diluted formula every two hours. He had three microscopic poops so far which I am not sure it is enough. The crop feels like it is still half full. 
Also how do you feed this baby? The tip of the syringe is way too big for his beak. I am trying to feed with the smallest size tube but the formula isn't going through unless it is very diluted and I am afraid the tube is coiling in his throat.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Reti,

Is it feathered? If not, then you will be able to watch the small bubbles that will form on the shoulders once the crop is full. As soon as these bubbles start to inflate stop feeding.

I watched Helen tube feed a tiny collared dove once, the formula that she used was as thin as tea. If the crop isn't emptying try giving it plain warm water .

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Cynthia.
The formula is very thin. The baby has yellow fuzz very sparingly. Will watch for bubbles.
How did Helen feed the baby, with a tube?

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, that was by tube a plastic one. I have never tried syringe and balloon one a vey young one. It is best to use tube that is the right length for the bird, measuring from beak to mid crop.

I have some that I consider ideal for squabs , that can be cut down to just the right size and the ends filed for smoothness . They are catheter tubes, but the catheter end can be cut to fit very snuggly on an ordinary syringe.

I imported them from the US thinking they were something else. They are Kendall Dover Rob-Nel catheters 42cm long (which is why they need trimming!), 
2.7mm diameter.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank for the info on the tubes. I will go by the clinic today see if they have any, I hope they do. 
It is terrifying to have such a tiny life in your hands.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> It is terrifying to have such a tiny life in your hands.


I know exactly how you feel, those of us that don't let our pigeons (or doves) breed forget just how tiny they can be, even though we see how small the eggs that hold them are! I was terrified when I took over hatchling wood pigeon, I could barely handle him because he felt so fragile. Then the vet gave us a baby bluetit, that made the woodie hatchling enormous by comparison (the bluetit went straight to the Hallswood  I know my limitations.)

Cynthia


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Reti said:


> The wildlife center gave me yesterday a tiny little bird, the size of half my thumb. I am not sure what it is, most likely a dove and from the tiny size I am guessing a mourning dove. Anyways, I am terrified to handle and feed this tiny creature. I have no idea how much and how often to feed. So far I have given him one drop of diluted formula every two hours. He had three microscopic poops so far which I am not sure it is enough. The crop feels like it is still half full.
> Also how do you feed this baby? The tip of the syringe is way too big for his beak. I am trying to feed with the smallest size tube but the formula isn't going through unless it is very diluted and I am afraid the tube is coiling in his throat.
> 
> Reti


Did you tell the wildlife center that you are terrified to handle this baby? perhaps they can hand it to someone else that has handled this small of a bird before.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> Did you tell the wildlife center that you are terrified to handle this baby? perhaps they can hand it to someone else that has handled this small of a bird before.



The thing is, they don't have anybody else, that is why they call me for every bird other than parrots and raptors (they do raptors and they have someone who does parrots). They told me what the alternative is if I don't take them in and they don't have the time or room for those birds. I think it is kind enough they call me for them at least they do get a second chance.

With this little one came another one week old dove obviously dying (flat on the bottom of the box with wings spread) I said, this one is dying and they replied, no it is not, he'll be fine you have to feed him. As soon as I picked him up at home he started bleeding from his mouth and gasping for air, I knew there was nothing that could be done for him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry you've got such a challenging little one, Reti. I know exactly how you feel. I've been "stuck" with birds so small and so seemingly fragile that I was a nervous wreck by the time I could get them to the songbird rehabber. Good luck with the little one, and please keep us posted.

How very sad that the other little dove was in such terrible shape when you got it.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure wish I could offer suggestions, Reti!

I have faith...I KNOW you will do your best and to help I'm sending all the LOVING POSITIVE THOUGHTS I can!

Updates will be anxiously and hopefully awaited!

Love and Hugs, Reti

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Terry and Shi. I am doing my best but it is tough, I am a nervous wreck everytime I have to feed him which is every two hours.
They had no tubes for this baby only like the one I have already. 
I love babies and I wish they wouldn't grow so fast, but this one, I really wish to see him grown up and eating on his own. 

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they don't sound like a very good wildlife center to let that poor dove suffer that way.
not sure if this will help you but for tubes i use a curved feeding needle for all my piji's and doves. iget them from chris's squirrels and more online you can buy a set of curved one for 35 bucks or you can buy them individually.
if he is itty bitty less than 35 grams he'll need more protien than exact can provide


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He sounds so very tiny, I can see why it's so scary to do. If anyone can do it, you can. I'm sorry that the other baby didn't make it. I hope your little one does well!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

altgirl35 said:


> they don't sound like a very good wildlife center to let that poor dove suffer that way.
> not sure if this will help you but for tubes i use a curved feeding needle for all my piji's and doves. iget them from chris's squirrels and more online you can buy a set of curved one for 35 bucks or you can buy them individually.
> if he is itty bitty less than 35 grams he'll need more protien than exact can provide



This baby is less much less than 30gr, the scale won't even register his weight.
I have a tiny tube for him but only very watery formula goes through.
How do I add protein to it? I am feeding Harrison's formula.

Here is a pic next to a quarter, so you can see his size.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh my goodness, he is TINY!

Saying a TINY prayer for this one and ONE BIG one for you, for guidance and resources in helping you with these challenges!!

I would call a pet store that specializes in birds and carries the formula's, or call your avian vet and ask him for a source for extra protein for this bird.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i have a diet for artifitcial crop milk but hopefully he will be over that weight once you were able to order everything.
maybe add a tiny bit of gerber baby chicken or turkey food to it, they come in tiny jars for for the youngest babies and it should go though the tube i think. it's worth a try
if you still want the recipe let me know. 
it's in the nwra principles of wildlife rehabilitation, if your going to do more wild things i highly recommend you buy it, it's worth every penny and if you join you can buy it for a discounted price, they have alot of good publications, but i would start with that


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

if you have powdered egg whites that may work to add to the formula also


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

Perhaps a liquid protein like this may work:

http://www.proteinshop.com/pro-stat-101-liquid-protein.html

When my mother was ill we used something similar and it worked well for her. We bought it at a local "Muscle Shop", were body builders go for their nutritional supplements and I think it cost about 1/2 what the one in the link is priced at.

Good luck with this tiny one,

Karyn.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, if this is a dove, it is one of the smallest babies I have ever seen. I couldn't tell for sure from the picture.

Frankly, I would not tube feed it. I would probably use a medicine dropper or even a 1 cc medicine syringe (pain to have to keep filling it, I know) and give it a little food at the time at the back of its throat. The only thing I would add to the Kaytee is Benebac powder (probiotic) to help his digestion. For a baby this tiny, about 3 cc should be sufficient, every two hours and keep him nice and warm.

Girl, you can do it!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If he is still with you today, then you are doing great!....stay positve, all you can do is try. it will be nice to see this one grow up...


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

*re*

just make sure it doesn't contain dairy 


Dobato said:


> Hi,
> 
> Perhaps a liquid protein like this may work:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for your advice.
Thank Spirit wings, she is still with us.
Treesa, baby is growing a bit, I think. I went to the clinic yesterday and they recommended Harrison't which I was feeding anyways. 
I bought the chicken Gerber as altgirl suggested, it has 18gr of protein, it also has applesauce in it, I know Charis recommends it for better digestion.
I would like the receipe cause I am sure I will have more comming my way, it's baby season.
He had several small poopies and one nice big and well formed, so it's working.
The protein Dobato recommended is quite pricey, you think the chicken Gerber will do?
Maggie, I feed about 1cc every two-three hours depending on the crop how empty (or full it is) The tip of the syringe doesn't go further than the mouth and I am afraid of aspiration, but I cut of the tube to a 2" length and that I put past the throat/airhole then I feed very slowly. I mix in the formula probiotics once a day.
I think it is a baby mourning dove, he is too small to be a ringneck.
BTW I named her Thumbelina.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am SO excited to hear that Thumbelina is still with you and seems to be doing well!!

Are WE ever going to be watching for updates on this tiny one! She IS so small and I completely understand your reservations!

However, I agree that if anyone can bring her along, you can! She can be your "poster baby" for future tiny ones...you _did_ did say it's baby bird season! 

Your success with Thumbelina will be a foregone conclusion about being called upon to help future babies! 

Still continuing to send *LOVING GROWING THOUGHTS *AND *gentle HUGS*!

As always, Love and Hugs to you, Reti!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad that little Thumbelina is still with us and doing well, Reti. Here's a pic of one I had last year .. yours is much smaller!










Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Shi.
How cute is that baby, Terry. Thumbelina is much smaller and has only yellow fuzz, no feathers yet, eyes are still closed.
Her crop is slowing down a bit. I had only two tiny poops and crop is still full from last night 11.30pm, now I begin to really worry. Will give some warm water now and see how that goes.
Could it be the Gerber? I will hold off it for today, what do you think?

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay here's the diet from nwra principle of wildlife rehabilitation.
doves weighing less than 35 to 40 grams are tube fed the wbr basic diet.
1 cup softened by soaking and squeezing out excess water Mazuri parrot breeder
with 1/2 of a hard boiled egg (it might be better to get pwdered eggs whites for getting thru the tube)
pinch of calcium carbonate (i buy powdered)
1 tsp vionate bird vitamins
if your going to freeze any of it which i'm sure you will, add the vitamins after it's thawed
sais to let it be chunky like stuffing for songbirds, but you will need to have a little more water content in it to get it through the tube into him, so maybe don't squeeze all the water out and add water as you go as needed.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

only keep out enough (in the fridge) to last a day and half or so


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you altgirl. 
Where do I get the Mazuri and vionate?

Thumbelina started wiggling around and when I touched her she turned her little head towards my hand and opened her beak, so cute. Poops are back, so I fed her and she is sleeping now.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you'll probably have to order everything online


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

altgirl35 said:


> you'll probably have to order everything online


Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, just a suggestion but I swear by Benebac powder for the babies. It really helps them digest formula. I believe you can get it at most any pet store.

The directions show give it a certain number of days, skip some and then give again but I have been giving it at least once a day, using the spoon that comes with it, with good results.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I'll try to go today to the pet store, hope they have it. Thank you Maggie.
I am giving for now some probiotics paste I have from the clinic.

Here is Thumbelina day 3.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SO tiny!! Or do you have big thumbs? LOL
Glad this baby seems to be doing ok. Can't wait to watch it grow up.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> SO tiny!! Or do you have big thumbs? LOL
> Glad this baby seems to be doing ok. Can't wait to watch it grow up.



LOL, no my thumbs are actually small.
I can't wait for this baby to be grown up. Very stressful to have such a tiny soul in your hands.
I can't magine how small finch babies must be whan born.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

alot of wild bird diets call for a tiny bit of plain yogurt , but i can't stand the stuff and i end up throwing away tons of it because i'm afraid to give them anything that could be spoiled, so i use the ben bac powder also just before serving, good stuff. 
i also put it in the formula everyday


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So glad she's doing well, Reti!! I haven't been able to get online but have been thinking about her, and I was thinking of her as the little Thumbelina baby before I even knew you were calling her that LOL. Since you compared her to half of your thumb when you first got her. Great job, keep it up.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Reti, just found this thread, thumbelina is so tiny, great name. I just bought some avi-culture which is a probiatic on-line here is the website www.avi-culture.com it was pretty cheap 1/2 ounce for 10.99 and that included shipping. or call 847-338-5660. Just alittle note: the couple are still sitting, taking turns, its so cute. Your doing a great job. I would be totally stressed also. min


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you MJ and Mindy.
Baby is growing, but slowly. I bought the benebac which I add to the formula nights. Also nights I give the Gerber chicken/apple mix. It takes a long time for her to digest the chicken, that is why I give it nights.
We're up to 2cc's per feeding now.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

good job, do you have a gram scale to weigh her?? yet another neccesity if your going to take care of wildlife.
i think it's hard to tell how they are growing because ya see them all the time all day long, and it's priceless come weaning time.
instead of the chicken you can ususally find powdered egg whites at health food stores, you could just add a pinch to her formula


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

altgirl35 said:


> good job, do you have a gram scale to weigh her?? yet another neccesity if your going to take care of wildlife.
> i think it's hard to tell how they are growing because ya see them all the time all day long, and it's priceless come weaning time.
> instead of the chicken you can ususally find powdered egg whites at health food stores, you could just add a pinch to her formula


I do have a scale but it still doesn't register her weight.
I won't be able to get the powdered egg whites till Friday, the next health food store is 15 miles from me. I wonder if the regular grocery store would have them.
Anyways, I don't think Thumbelina is growing much and this morning I found her crop still full. I am giving her benebac once a day and apple sauce mixed in the formula once to twice a day. I am quite concerned right now with this crop issue.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, maybe you ought to stop the chicken then, i wish i could come and get her, not that i could do a better job with a itty bitty like that, sometimes those little ones are so hard to save.
tube in a little water, pedialyte or lactacted ringers if you have any to at least keep her hydtrated until that crop gets moving.
i remember trying to hatch a couple of mourning dove eggs once, part of me was terrified for them to hatch because i didn't know if i would be able to get enough nutrition into them to survive. they didn't hatch anyways so i was saved the mental agony, i won't even try to hatch eggs anymore, at least until i have an incubator, which will be who's knows when.
i've only had a few hatchling mourning doves, and 2 made it 2 didn't.
you can check the grocery store maybe they have powdered whole eggs at least.
your doing a great job, and thank you for caring enough to help her.
i'm not sure if i saw it in this thread, but you may want to add a drop of apple cider vinegar to water, sometimes that can help with crop issues


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I did give some warm water and after about an hour the crop was empty. 
I definately will stop the chicken, I don't think it helps with the crop.
I am adding apple sauce in the formula, I thought ACV might be a little too acidic for this tiny little crop.
Thank you for your help.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI reti,

I think little Thumbelina haswon all our hearts.

Karen used to swear by Potent Brew for sour crop, I have used it and it has been a lifesafer although a higher dose than the manufacturers recommend works best.

This is a link to a list og US suppliers, there is one (to be confirmed) in Florida. Poly Aid, produced by the same company, is also an excellent emergency food, a little goes a long way.

http://www.birdcareco.com/USA/US_Retailers/us_retailers.html#Direct2U

Cynthia


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Reti,

Thumblina is such a perfect name for a beautiful little baby. I didn't get to this thread till today and found myself holding my breath as I read through the posts. You are doing a wonderful job of caring for her and getting her fed. I'll add my prayers for both of you to the others. Bless you for what you are doing.

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cynthia, I saw Brewer's yeast yesterday at the pet store, it was for dogs, wonder if I can use it in tiny quantities for Thumbelina, I could get that today. 
Thanks for the link, it has some great products, I will be ordering some products to have on hand.

Thank you Margaret, I never had such a tiny baby, it is quite a challenge.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just checking in to see how the little one is...glad he is still with you...boy what a great job your doing, esp because he is sooo tiny...a tip on the brewers yeast...I had read something about using that on young birds and it was not recommened I remember...here is a post from trees that I found and copied below.


5. BREWERS YEAST Once a week a tablespoon to a lb. of pigeon seed,
You can purchase the multi-vitamins and brewers yeast at any pigeon supply house like Globals, Siegels, Jedds, and Foys. However, I don't recommend using it during the rearing of young, or when the birds are on antibiotics due to possible fungus problems.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks sw.
I am confused now of whether to buy it or not.
She has nice droppings and they are getting bigger, that is good, I guess.

I had to move her to a narrow box as she started showing signs of splayed legs. I don't know why this is happening, she is laying on a rough surface.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i always put all my babies in an appropriate sized bowel with tissues, including doves, then i put the bowel into a critter keeper to help hold in the heat but still give them light.
you should see the crazy collection of bowls i have. i'm always looking at salvation army and savers for them
i tuck em in nice and cozy, i think it makes them feel secure and i prefer glass or ceramic because it warms up with the heating pad and surrounds them with nice warmth


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

*re*

here's pics of my little set up for the sparrow and cardinals


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

one more pic, those little thermometers are great you can tuck the sensor into the nest away from thier bodies and adjust the towel on top until it's just right


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i've never had a baby with spayed legs


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

altgirl, your set ups are almost identical to what I used when we rehabbed songbirds and still do this for tiny pigeons/doves we get in. We mainly use margarine bowls filled about 3/4-way with shavings, then layers of tissue to build it up to the top since they like to poop over the side. It is pretty easy just to remove the top layers of tissue and replace every hour or so and they stay nice and dry.

We then use a larger container, like a dishpan or even an aquarium-type plastic container like you showed to put the smaller bowl in. I do put a soft towel around the bowl just in case they tumble out of the small bowl. We never had splay legs with any of the birds because they're kept so contained in the small bowl.

Reti, I'm soooo happy that precious baby is doing well. Has she started whistling at you yet? That is one of my most favorite sounds and when they are tiny like your Thumbelina, you can barely hear them do it. I wouldn't worry about the Brewer's. I think she is too young.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You've done an amazing job Reti, so glad to hear she's still with us!  I hope her legs straighten up. Altgirl, you are a huge source of information.  Thank you for all your advice.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

no prob, i love helping when i can


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm wondering if Thumbelina isn't an Inca dove. They are half the size of the mourning dove with much the same coloring, the smallest dove that lives in the USA.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good point, perhaps he is....here is a pic of some...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Could be an Inca dove. I have never seen one around here but there might be.

I came home today to a baby that was not doing well at all. Crop was quite full, even though she had a big dropping and Lee cleaned some out during the night too.
I found some links at work last night about hand rearing baby birds, one in particular sounded pretty good, to give only Ringer's with probotics and papaya juice until crop completely empty, then starting all over again with thin formula. Papaya juice is supposed to have enzymes that help digest and keep the digestive tract moving. 
Now, six hours later, there is still something in the crop but she is whistling, probably hungry.

Yeah, she is whistling, so cute, you can barely hear it.
I have a thremometer in the cage, and I am trying to keep the temperature constant at 89F, but this thing keeps on going off automatically every two hours, very stressful to get up during the night and reset it.
I wish I could call off work tonight, but that will cause trouble. I will keep the reptile lamp on, that should do it.

Great setup altgirl. The one I have is similar, I made a new nest like your's in the pic.

Thank you everyone for your advice.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

do you have one of those stupid heating pads that shut off automatically?? i hate those.
walgreens has cheap ones that don't, just read the box well, i actually think the ones i have are the cheapest around 15 bucks, i ordered a bunch online the year before last and got them for less than 9 bucks each.
i'm sure other stores like that have them also


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

like these
http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...unt=0&nug=VPD&skuid=sku3353834&id=prod3354994
btw i wish we had inca doves here, how flippen cute are they!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hate the one I have too, but I do like the idea it shuts off cause I think it is safer. I am always afraid of fires.. I will have to watch this one and keep on turning it on for now till the weekend when I will have time to go get another one. I will leave the lamp on tonight.

I hope this baby will do well and we get to see what kind of dove she is.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope the baby continues to do well, and her crop clears up and gets things going smoothly again. I wish I could hear her little whistle, bless her heart.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Little Thumbelina passed away this morning. After Lee stayed up all night resetting the heating pad I rushed home from work to feed her and she had just passed minutes before I got home. 
It is a very sad day around here.
To make matters worse, I went to check on my birds and found my Lukcy Dove dying. She was a little off for the oast week, but eating, drinking and doing good with Baytril. She died in my hands minutes after I picked her up.
Now I am waitng for my vet to call back with the biopsy results for Lucky (the pigeon with the eye tumor) The results came in today.
I don't know how much I can take in one day.

Thank you all so much for your help and great advice.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> Little Thumbelina passed away this morning. After Lee stayed up all night resetting the heating pad I rushed home from work to feed her and she had just passed minutes before I got home.
> It is a very sad day around here.
> To make matters worse, I went to check on my birds and found my Lukcy Dove dying. She was a little off for the oast week, but eating, drinking and doing good with Baytril. She died in my hands minutes after I picked her up.
> Now I am waitng for my vet to call back with the biopsy results for Lucky (the pigeon with the eye tumor) The results came in today.
> ...



OH Reti......I'm SOOO sorry...........has been a sad day for sure.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh Reti--- KNOW that you are wrapped in angel wings ----- You did an amazing job with both of them--- bless your heart! My heart goes out to you! Keep your chin up--- They have passed in the comfort of their home- right where they should be! Many hugs to you!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Reti, you must be heartbroken! I am so very, very sorry. 

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you very much for your support.
Lucky's results are pretty bad too. I will post in his thread.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

I'm SO sorry, you have had far to many tragedies happen, and none of it is your fault. I agree that you have done an amazing job with your rescues. 

They are all lucky to have you for their care giver and they did have a wonderful life with you, which they never ever would have had. Now they are free and in total peace.

My heart goes out to you and I ask God to comfort you, and protect Lucky, and gently keep him under His warmth and care and pain free until he returns to His Creator.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm soooo sorry, i know how hard you tried to help her, bless you for trying


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i missed the thread about lucky, where can i find it


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Tiny, your Dove and Lucky, Reti!!

We know you did all you could! My heart goes out to you and Lee at this sad time. 

Sending loving comforting thoughts and hugs...

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you everyone for your support.
So far it has been a bad year around here.

Altgirl here is Luky's link

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/cancer-in-birds-35935.html

Reti


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Reti, I'm so sorry for the babies. You really tried your best actually more than that. At least they had food in there belly's and a warm place and they new they were loved. Its going to be a better year the worst part is over with. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doggone it...so sorry, It is so sad and frustrating sometimes. I remember how one I had to hand feed and he was so small, his crop just stopped working...you can only try and you did your very best.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Reti said:


> Little Thumbelina passed away this morning... snip
> Reti


Oh Reti, 

I am so sad to hear about the little ones. I had just written about Lucky, pigeon, when I checked to see how Thumblina was doing. I know you must be devastated loosing these loved ones, one right after the other. RIP little ones and fly free. Prayers for you all are on the way.

Love, Margaret


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Reti said:


> I hate the one I have too, but I do like the idea it shuts off cause I think it is safer. I am always afraid of fires.. I will have to watch this one and keep on turning it on for now till the weekend when I will have time to go get another one. I will leave the lamp on tonight.
> 
> I hope this baby will do well and we get to see what kind of dove she is.
> 
> Reti


When I raised my first 3 day old pijjies, I used a reptile heating element. Not a light. It doesn't throw any light, just heat. And they don't shatter like heatlamps sometimes do. Put them in a glass aquarium, set up like altgirl does, And added a thermometer just outside of the nest, which was also tissues like she does. Covered the aquarium, and depending on how high I hung the heater over the tank, could adjust the temperature, which always stayed steady. With the heater, you don't have to be concerned about them staying under a towel, as some people have done. They work great, and no danger of over heating.


P.S. Just read that you lost the baby. I'm so very sorry Reti. I know how hard you tried, and how bad it feels when they don't make it. Sorry.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> When I raised my first 3 day old pijjies, I used a reptile heating element. Not a light. It doesn't throw any light, just heat. And they don't shatter like heatlamps sometimes do. Put them in a glass aquarium, set up like altgirl does, And added a thermometer just outside of the nest, which was also tissues like she does. Covered the aquarium, and depending on how high I hung the heater over the tank, could adjust the temperature, which always stayed steady. With the heater, you don't have to be concerned about them staying under a towel, as some people have done. They work great, and no danger of over heating.
> 
> 
> P.S. Just read that you lost the baby, and Lucky. I'm so very sorry Reti. I know how hard you tried, and how bad it feels when they don't make it. Sorry.



That is a great idea, haven't though of the heater. I will definately get one.

Thank you all for your support through those difficult times.

Reti


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

So very sorry Reti.

(((hugs)))

Sue


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pigeonpoo said:


> So very sorry Reti.
> 
> (((hugs)))
> 
> Sue


Thank you

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti,

I am so very sorry for the losses of these little ones. I know you tried so very hard and so did the little birds. All I can say is that I understand and am sending you some big, big hugs. 

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Terry.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, Reti, Darn it!!!!!! I am so, so sorry. After all that, it makes you feel like how could it end this way. I'm so sorry about Lucky dove, too, what a terrible week. I hope you are feeling a bit better today. Of course you and your babies are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about you losing 3 birds...but here's a litte something while we're on this subject:

"So long, my friend" by Yanni:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snj8EGgCa5Q


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, for some reason I had not read this thread for the past three days. I have tried to stay up on Lucky's situation and didn't realize you had lost little Thumbelina and another dove. I can't begin to tell you how very sorry I am. 

I have said before that sometimes rehabbing really sucks. I know you and Lee did everything humanly possible to care for them but sometimes no matter how hard we try we still lose them. Then, there are the times we get one in that seems hopeless and yet they survive and that makes rehabbing so worthwhile. 

I am thinking of you and Lee and hoping the pain will get easier.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Maggie. 
So many times I have said that I can't do this anymore, but we go on for the little ones who can be saved. They all deserve at least a chance.

It is very hard to see Lucky deteriorate, he is not terminal yet and the pain killers seem to help. He is eating some again and last night he tried to fly, something he hasn't done in days.
His weight is still good too.

Reti


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Reti said:


> Thank you Maggie.
> So many times I have said that I can't do this anymore, but we go on for the little ones who can be saved. They all deserve at least a chance.
> 
> Reti


I've just been catching up with your threads. I too am sorry that your little birds didn't make it.
I lost three fledgling starlings last week and today a little Great Tit. It was doing so well and had just started self feeding. I couldn't believe it when it died today, just so delicate. Then a few minutes after it died, the phone went and it was another call for two baby sparrows. I made every excuse I could as to why I couldn't take them, but then thought about it and changed my mind. By then one had died, so as you say, have to do it just in the hope some will make it. 

Your thread about Lucky is very touching. I know the actual decision will be the hardest one you have to make, but it is the one thing you can do for him and it is bourne out of love. Enjoy all those precious moments and I'm glad he's still doing ok.

Janet


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

His former owner who rescued him when he was a week old baby with an eye infection and had him for a year will come and visit him on Friday.
I have had him for four years now, I wonder if he will recognize her. I know he loved her very much and he never really forgave me for "birdnaping" him from his home. He has always been mean to me and biting me with every chance he got.


Reti


----------

